# 1221 curtis controller



## dexion (Aug 22, 2009)

Anthing can be done with enough money and time. It may not be worth it however. How much higher (include amp draw as well) and for what motor. And for how long worst case (ie 144v 500 amps for 2 minutes.)
And at what ambient temp. And what type of cooling.

That may help get better answers.


----------



## albano (Jan 12, 2009)

dexion said:


> Anthing can be done with enough money and time. It may not be worth it however. How much higher (include amp draw as well) and for what motor. And for how long worst case (ie 144v 500 amps for 2 minutes.)
> And at what ambient temp. And what type of cooling.
> 
> That may help get better answers.


All i need is just to bring the volts to 120v-156v
and 600amps for 1 minute. And for cooling there is no problem as i can manufacture myself a liquid cooling heat sink.

Albano


----------



## faradohm (Oct 5, 2010)

🧐
too much!


----------

